# Exposé on Windows XP - very essential software. Grab 'em!



## aryayush (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello!
If you have ever used Mac OS X Tiger (or Jaguar), you have seen Exposé in action. It is the Mac method of managing multiple open windows and is far more superior to the Windows method in all respects.





> When you hit a shortcut key (F9) or simply drag your mouse to any pre-defined corner of the screen, Exposé instantly tiles all of your open windows, scales them down and neatly arranges them, so you can see what’s in every single one. That’s not all. Move your mouse from one tiled window to the next and you’ll see its title displayed right in the center of the window. When you find the window you need, just click on it. Magically, every window will return to full size and the window you clicked — whether it’s a folder, a PDF, a QuickTime movie or a Word document — becomes the active window.


To understand this better, see these screenshots:

1. A typical desktop with five windows open and overlapping each other.
*www.tachypic.com/image/2735.jpeg

2. All the windows exposed.
*www.tachypic.com/image/2736.jpeg

3. Exposé in action:
*www.otakusoftware.com/topdesk/images/video_tiling.gif

To watch a QuickTime demo of Exposé in action, just visit 'Apple - Mac OS X - Theater - Exposé'.

Now, Windows XP users can experience Mac style windows management for free (there are better, paid alternatives too). I am giving information and links to four software which bring the Exposé functionality to Windows.

1. AnthaBounce





> AnthaBounce allows you to immediately view and select from all the windows running on your computer, just those of the active application, or to minimise all windows and display a clear desktop.
> 
> The power of today's computers mean that we often have a lot of windows open at the same time; a word processor, a graphics package, a browser window or two, an email client, maybe a development environment, plus windows explorer and a couple of directory windows. Of course our screens haven't got any bigger and the task bar becomes progressively more useless the more windows that are open - so finding the window we want becomes a time consuming, frustrating task. No Longer.
> 
> ...


This is the best software for emulating Exposé but costs $29. You can download a free trial.

2. TopDesk





> Find windows, fast. TopDesk is a quick and easy way to switch between applications. With a single key press, you can instantly view thumbnails of all open windows, display thumbnails of windows belonging to the current application, or hide all windows to quickly access the desktop.
> 
> *How Does It Work?*
> *Using Hot Keys:* By default, F9 tiles all windows, including minimized windows, F9+Shift tiles all visible windows, F10 tiles all windows belonging to the current application, and F11 hides all visible windows. Each TopDesk action can be assigned to a different hot key combination.
> ...


The software costs $14.95 and is pretty much the same as AsthaBounce. However, it features the Flip 3D feature of Windows Vista too.

3. Exposer for Windows®





> Have you ever wished you could see all of your open applications all at once? Did you ever wish you could then select one of those applications and have everything snap back exactly the way it was with the selected application on top? Exposer is the revolutionary way to visually represent all the open windows on your desktop and expose them to you. Exposer will expose your Windows and replace Alt Tab forever.


This software is totally free of cost.

4. WinExposé





> WinExposé is a clone of Mac OS X's Exposé, but for Microsoft Windows.


This is also free and is the one that I have actually used. It is great and does the job well. However, development is still in progress and new features are constantly being added.

Whichever software you opt for is totally your choice, but I insist that if you are using Windows XP, you should at least try one of these software and see the difference between Windows' native window management and the Mac style. In all probability, you will find multi-tasking so convenient using Exposé, you will never go back to Alt+Tabbing between applications.

Here's what a reviewer said when comparing Exposé to 'Alt+Tab':





> Mac OS X's Exposé is impressive, both visually and functionally. Its implementation is a boon to users who work with many open windows and applications. Its functions can be accessed through customizable keystrokes, screen corners, or mouse buttons, letting users configure it to best suit their needs.
> 
> Windows XP's alt-tab pales in comparison due to its lack of window thumbnails and no configurable options.


Just give it a whirl! I'm sure you'll be itching to add reps to me after you have used it! 
Any and all questions are welcome.

*Update 1:* Edited to include TopDesk on dIgItaL_BrAt's suggestion. Thanks!
*Update 2:* Edited to alter information about AsthaBounce (formerly known as WinPLOSION) on prasad_den's suggestion. Thanks!
*Update 3:* Updated dead links. Added an animated screenshot.


----------



## n2casey (Nov 17, 2006)

Thx for such a nice info. Repu added.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Nov 18, 2006)

add TopDesk to the list too,it provides Expose as well as Flip3D.


----------



## sridhark (Nov 18, 2006)

Very nice.   thanks


----------



## aryayush (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks, dIgItaL_BrAt! I have updated the list. And thanks for the reps, n2casey!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 18, 2006)

just tried winploison...well, have to say not bad, but i prefer alt tab, it's faster for me


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 18, 2006)

its ok , but its not very essential at least to me , alt+tab does the job very well. but nice for those who find it useful


----------



## caleb (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the nice info


----------



## kalpik (Nov 18, 2006)

Compiz/Beryl has this too


----------



## aryayush (Nov 18, 2006)

That's on Linux, not on Windows.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, linux! When did i say it runs on windows


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 18, 2006)

Downloading topdesk.
Let me use it first.
__________
Hmmm... not bad. Emaluates the 3D alt+tab of Vista pretty good.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 18, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Yeah, linux! When did i say it runs on windows


Well, we were discussing Windows, weren't we! 

blackpearl, did you try out Exposé too or just that lame excuse for window management called Flip 3D?


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 19, 2006)

^^ you mean expose on Mac? No.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 19, 2006)

No, I meant the Exposé functionality in TopDesk.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 19, 2006)

hmm.... expose is better


----------



## aryayush (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot to blackpearl and anandk for the reps! Getting credit for something is highly appreciated... not to mention, welcome.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 16, 2007)

WinPlosion has now been renamed as anthabounce.. This is the new link..
*www.anthasoft.com/usa/products/bounce/index.html

@aryayush: Thanks. Will try one of the freewares soon..


----------



## blueshift (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for this. Will try these later.


----------



## anandk (Jan 17, 2007)

nice, quite a nice input !


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2007)

@aryayush, Thanks for the Info.

will try it soon


----------



## aryayush (Jan 17, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> WinPlosion has now been renamed as anthabounce.. This is the new link..
> *www.anthasoft.com/usa/products/bounce/index.html
> 
> @aryayush: Thanks. Will try one of the freewares soon..


Thanks for the heads-up! I'll update the list later. Gotta go now. 

*Update:* Thanks for the rep, s18000rpm!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 30, 2007)

I had completely forgotten about this thread but I remembered it today. I have now updated information about AsthaBounce. Thanks to prasad_den for the input!


----------

